# Burton Wheelie Gig V Dakine Fall Line Snowboard/Ski Bag Review.



## Craig64

*❄ Burton Wheelie Gig V Dakine Fall Line Snowboard/Ski Bag Review (Part 2).

❄ Brand:* Dakine,
*❄ Model:* Fall Line,
*❄ YOM:* 2021,
*❄ Waterproofing:* Water repellent finish,
*❄ Material:* 600D Recycled Polyester, Plain weave with print, bluesign® approved material,
*❄ Insulation:* Full foam padded,
*❄ Mobility:* Durable, over-sized 97mm urethane wheels,
*❄ Sizes:* 175cm (30cm x 20cm x 188cm) (12" x 8" x 74") 112 litres, 190cm (30cm x 20cm x 203cm) (12" x 8" x 80"), 112 litres 122 litres,
*❄ Colour:* _"Begonia"_,
*❄ Price:* $Au229.99 RRP ($US144.95) (@2021),
*❄ Weight:* 2.7kg (6.0 lbs), 2.8kg (6.2lbs),
*❄ Camera:* GoPro Hero 7 Black/Smatree S2C carbon pole, Samsung S8.











Recently I grabbed a Dakine Fall Line roller bag for my daughter who is a pretty good skier and runs on 171cm Volkl's she takes to Japan. In the past we just used her single padded Volkl carry bag as they were just that little bit too long to fit in my 166 Burton Wheelie Gig. When you do a bit of overseas travel you quickly realise that wheelie bags are definitely the best way to go when traveling abroad. Now Burton make a 181 Gig bag but having the right sized wheelie bag for you gear is in my mind pretty important to prevent unnecessary sag or slop in the bag when carrying around. So Covid came to the rescue and I was able to get a Dakine Fall Line bag for $Au160 ($US116) delivered.

So lets have a look at the Dakine Fall Line roller bag and just see how it stacks up against the Burton Wheelie Gig.











The Dakine Fall Line is marketed as a Ski bag but it can also be a snowboard bag. It's identically the same in features, design, width and cut with the Dakine Low Roller other than a reduced 5cm height difference being 20cm for the Fall Line and 15cm for the Low Roller. In hindsight, I'd probably would have been okay with a 175 Low Roller as the height with a ski bag is critically less important than the height of snowboard bag for me.

The Dakine Fall Line comes in 2 lengths; 175cm (30cm x 15cm x 188cm / 12" x 6" x 74") and 190cm (30cm x 15cm x 203cm / 12" x 6" x 80").
The Dakine Low Roller comes in 3 lengths; 157cm (30cm x 15cm x 170cm / 12" x 6" x 67"), 165cm (30cm x 15cm x 178cm / 12" x 6" x 70") and 175cm (30cm x 15cm x 188cm / 12" x 6" x 74").

Now the Dakine Fall Line is a well made snowboard/ski bag. Its construction, fit, finish and full padded interior other than above the wheel frame are very close to the same as the Burton Wheelie Gig. The bag has the same denier of 600D on the external fabric with the additional usage of bluesign® approved material. It feels pretty similar in its construction strength.









I have attached a video overview from Dakine going over the features of the Dakine Fall Line bag.











The Dakine Fall Line has a rectangular shape which differs from the tapered shaped of the Burton Wheelie Gig. So its height of 20cm is the same from tip to tail throughout its length giving slightly more internal front and rear volume. However at 30cm wide the Dakine Fall Line is 3cm narrower than the Wheelie Gig with a total internal volume of 112 litres. You will be able to see this difference with wider width men's boards.

There is no internal buckles on the Dakine Fall Line to strap your ski/snowboard into the base. The internal waterproof nylon fabric feels pretty strong but not as heavy in Denier as the Burton Wheelie Gig. This difference though feels only minor but is noticeable.












Above is a 166W Burton Custom within the Dakine Fall Line and you can see it sits in pretty nice with around 5cm extra length either side. You can also see the difference in the zipper positioning of the Fall line which doesn't go to the edges tip and tail like the Burton Wheelie Gig.

The Fall Line roller bag has an actual net weight (unladen) of 2.8kg (6.2 lbs) @ 175cm.











The Dakine Fall Line has a zippered external pocket up near the handle which is in a pretty handy position for accessing any items close to the handle end rather than the central area of the Burton Wheelie Gig. Dakine have been a bit cheaper here than Burton as the rear inner liner of the pocket is only the thin internal membrane unlike a pocket layered on top like the Burton Wheelie Gig. The main compartment area is accessed also by 2 x bi-directional heavy duty zips with added padlock ability. The zipper ends on the Dakine Fall Line are not as high in finish quality than that of the Burton Wheelie Gig which are rubber coated for grip and a heavier gauged metal.












The nylon roller wheels in the Dakine Fall Line are larger than the Burton Wheelie Gig but are tucked slightly inside the chassis as opposed to being on the perimeter of the Burton. They glide pretty nicely over flat terrain. The base has 2 nylon protection strips that run up from the rear to help prevent damage to the lower are of the bag.











The carry handle of the Dakine Fall Line roller bag has an integrated Velcro strap built into the carry handle to tie onto the telescopic handle of you luggage roller bag.












The nylon internal layer also Velcro over the rear chassis exoskeleton for protection. There are 2 axles that lock into the chassis frame from each side of the bag. You can see here that the structure and materials in the internal wheel frame assembly don't look or feel as strong as that in the Burton Wheelie Gig.












The Dakine Fall Line does not have a shoulder strap like the Burton Wheelie Gig. You can see the carry handles are not in the same league as the ones on the Burton Wheelie Gig being just a shaped 50mm nylon handle. The Identification port does not have a flap and is exposed with a slide in access for the identification sleeve. Dakine have done a good design here with the handle as they have sewn it into a join in the fabric which will create a strength point under weighted carrying load. The Burton Wheelie Gigs handle is built and double stitched into the side and can load up under weight stress.

From 2018 onward, Burton have built a different carry hand which is build into the integrated sash straps in the bag.












The Dakine Fall Line comes with one Boot Bag that can tie into the internal structure of the bag. They are made of the same nylon lining fabric as the bag and zip up to protect your boots and board/ski in transit. The boot bag is slightly larger than the Burtons but the Denier does not feel as strong. They comfortably take a large boot size with the one above having my Burton SLX US13 within. However you don't get a Boot bag with a Wheelie Gig as they only come with the higher priced Burton Wheelie Locker of Board Case. so this is a plus here for the Dakine Fall Line.

So the Dakine Fall Line is a pretty good snowboard/ski bag that will capably be able to handle your Domestic/International travels. However, it just feels a slight bit off the pace, just that little bit under the quality level of the Burton Wheelie Gig. In my mind it's sort of like being the Brides Maid and not the Bride. Now sometimes this can be a good thing......, but here, it clearly isn't. It's definitely up there in the top end of the wheeled travel bags.


*A solid 4 stars ⭐⭐⭐⭐*


----------



## Craig64

*❄ Burton Wheelie Gig V Dakine Fall Line Snowboard/Ski Bag Review (Part 3). *













Here is the Burton Wheelie Gig and Dakine Fall Line *snowboard*/ski bags laid up side by side. You can again see the superiority of Burton's carry straps in comparison as well as the rear solid one piece axle chassis structure of the Wheelie Gig to the 2 piece Dakine Fall Line.












It's easy to notice the difference in the 60mm diameter wheel size of the Burton Wheelie Gig to the Dakine's Fall Line 97mm wheel size diameter. The bigger wheels of the Fall Line allow far smoother movement across Airport Terminals and over uneven terrain however the unprotected centre is exposed to sharp edge damage. The solid nylon rear end cap across the entire width of the Wheelie Gig protects this area from damage which it needs due to the lower profile IXION wheels. The centre Nylon slides on the Fall Line are a great idea as you can see the slight wear marks in the material above the right axle of the Burton Wheelie Gig. 












The contoured tapered shape of the Burton Wheelie Gigs 14cm tail progressing to a 21cm height through the central binding areas looks pretty nice. The Dakine Fall Line on the other hand has a completely rectangular shape with a constant 20cm height from tip to tail throughout its length. This gives the Dakine Fall Line a lot of extra packing volume in the front and rear tips of the bag.











Now what a wheelie bag is really all about is moving all your snowboarding/ski hardware/outerwear domestically/International via public transport or aircraft. So when traveling overseas it is important to pack everything so it's well protected. Here I have packed our Wheelie Gig bags for Japan. There are 3 boards layered up in this Wheelie Gig bag 166 each in their individual Burton Board Sack bag. This protects each snowboard from being damaged by rubbing against each other and also give some additional padding to each layer. I'm not bad on the sewing machine and quickly overlockered up some binding bags for each of our bindings we take away. This also gives them added protection from scratching and breakage. You could use an old pillow slip to achieve the same.












The above Burton Wheelie Gig 156 has 2 boards and a set of snow skis broken down and layered up along with wife's ski boots, a set of Genesis bindings and the ski bindings stacked on top. I then fill any empty areas on the bag with lightweight EPE (expanded polyethylene) package foam I've saved from snowboard deliveries.












And this is what it's all about with owning a wheeled snowboard travel bag......, heading to the Powder.












Both these wheelie board bags are priced identically the same here in Australia with the Burton being slightly more expensive in USA.












Now to pick a winner here. They are both very close..., but the Wheelie Gig bag is just that little bit better in quality, internal denier, design and materials than the Dakine Fall Line.


*Burton Wheelie Gig ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dakine Fall Line ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ *


----------

